# Как под Gentoo снизить скорость инт

## andrey-x

Проблема:

На ноутбуке Acer Aspire 3000 имеется встроенная сетевая карточка SiS900, поддерживающая 10/100 МБит/сек. При попытке подключения к сети связь крайне неустойчивая. Теряется до 90% пакетов. Когда под Windows выбираю скорость 10МБит - все нормально. Как под Gentoo снизить скорость интерфейса?

```
ifconfig eth0 media 10baseT
```

не помогает, скорость остается прежней -- 100 МБит

```
ethtool -s eth0 speed 10
```

тоже не помогает. Чем еще можно попробовать?Last edited by andrey-x on Mon Aug 13, 2007 10:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## calculator

```
# mii-tool -A 10baseT-FD -r eth0
```

входит в net-tools

p.s. koi8-r

----------

## andrey-x

 *calculator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # mii-tool -A 10baseT-FD -r eth0
> ```
> ...

 

Спасибо! Это помогло!

Кстати и

```

 ethtool -s eth0 advertise 0x002

```

тоже дает желаемый результат 

СПАСИБО!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## mango123

 *andrey-x wrote:*   

>  *calculator wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> # mii-tool -A 10baseT-FD -r eth0
> ```
> ...

 

А по хорошему: проверь - правильно ли выбран драйвер сетевой карты в ядре?

У меня было что то похожее. Сейчас не вспомню с какой именно, карточкой. Но была два похожих драйвера, ну и скомпилил - не тот.   :Confused: 

----------

## andrey-x

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А по хорошему: проверь - правильно ли выбран драйвер сетевой карты в ядре?
> 
> У меня было что то похожее. Сейчас не вспомню с какой именно, карточкой. Но была два похожих драйвера, ну и скомпилил - не тот.  

 

Драйвер выбран правильно!

Пользуюсь им уже почти 2 года. Просто проблема заключалась в том, что домой наконец-то провел ADSL ну и ноутбук подключил в параллель к стационарному компу. На коротком кабеле (примерно 10 м.) проблем не наблюдалось, а на кабеле 15 метров связь стала неустойчивой. После долгих поисков выяснил, что кабель у меня дерьмо полное и следует снизить скорость работы eth0 со 100 МБит до 10 МБит (В Window$ это дало положительный результат). Вот и спросил, как в Linux уменьшить скорость работы сетевого интерфейса. Теперь все работает прекрасно!

----------

## mango123

 *andrey-x wrote:*   

>  *mango123 wrote:*   
> 
> А по хорошему: проверь - правильно ли выбран драйвер сетевой карты в ядре?
> 
> У меня было что то похожее. Сейчас не вспомню с какой именно, карточкой. Но была два похожих драйвера, ну и скомпилил - не тот.   
> ...

 

всё ясно.

Меняй кабель   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kee_Keekkenen

у меня такое было с кабелем 5-й категории - вообще не работало соединение пока кабель на 5е не поменял

----------

## _Sir_

Практика показывает, что для 100 мегабит кабель, как правило, не при чем. 

Нужно аккуратно и правильно обжимать наконечники и все будет путем.

Лично мне лень работать на 10 мбит на витой паре, когда за 15 минут можно

легко перейти на 100  :Smile:  У меня то домашний комп с буком синхронизируется, 

то с домашнего на бук по фтп distfiles пополняется  :Smile: 

А уж копировать слитый на винт дивиди по десятке -- и вовсе самоубийственное занятие  :Smile: 

Впрочем, дело вкуса...

----------

